# Anyone want to meet in GA?



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone want to meet up?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

GA whats that??


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Georgia...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh mommy..its too distant..count my presence mentally..


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

will do..lol


----------



## mbg1411 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what part of GA do you live in? I was born and raised in GA.


----------

